# Virginia: Looking for GSD breeders focused on the DDR/Czech Bloodline



## familycomesfirst (Feb 13, 2020)

I am looking for a strong GSD that will become the next member of my small family that will also add an additional level of protection when I am not around. Does anyone have any recommendations for breeders on the east coast? preferably close to Virginia so I can visit the breeder and ensure they are not just in the trade for the money but to maintain the amazing heritage while actively taking measures to keep genetic related health issues from having the chance to occur. This dog will be around a young child (hopefully all the time as her best friend) and will have 3 acres of open land on the river and must be large, observant, and protective! I understand this is not something that can be guaranteed in any puppy but I'm sure some breeders have focused on these traits which is why I have fallen in love with the East German DDR and Czech bloodlines! any advice is welcome but I'm hoping to get a strong recommendation for a breeder or two and assumed that this community would be helpful!


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm not near VA, but I see Blackthorn Kennel recommended a lot. I'm not sure if they are breeding right now or not though. The breeder is a member on here. Maybe someone else can give you more ideas for the area.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Melinda Weber of Weberhausgsd is very experienced with those lines and breeds nice dogs as well.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

The traits you mentioned can be found in many lines...

Malinda Weber is an excellent source of knowledge for the breed. I am thrilled with my young dog from her. 

Stable dog with tones of drive who takes everything I throw at her in stride.

BH was obtained just before her second birthday. If I trained more frequently this winter I would of been able to try for her IGP1 in the fall but work and my personal health have forced me to take a few months off. 
View attachment 557638


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Christine Kemper with Blackthorn Kennel is still breeding. She just announced a 100% DDR pairing - Litter from Brav Von Wunderhaus and Sojourner von Huerta Hof
You can find more info on the Blackthorn Working GSD page on Facebook or send her an email [email protected] 

Thirding Melinda Weber as well. She knows DDR and Czech lines well. I'd love a pup from her sire Frodo at some point


----------



## familycomesfirst (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you, everyone, for all the help! I will be sure to reach out and talk to the breeders to find the perfect puppy!


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

You could also try Rodina Straze in Frederick, MD. She breeds the specific lines you are looking for and offers training as well.


----------

